# Coffee in Barca



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Anyone know of any good coffee in Barcelona? Heading there for five days soon!


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm heading their soon too







The ones I've had recommended are:

El Magnifico roasters & coffee shop - http://www.cafeselmagnifico.com/

and

Federal Cafe - http://www.federalcafe.es/


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've just got back from Barcelona.

El Magnifico was great - I went to their shop on L'Argeteria (near Juame 1 metro stop), which only has a bench for seating unfortunately, but does lovely coffee







They've got a selection of filter (aeropress, chemex, pourover, syphon) for which you can choose a single estate coffee from their selection, and their espresso (and especially shakerato and latte shakerato in the current heat!) is very tasty too.

Federal (near Poble Sec Metro) was a totally different change of pace - very laid back, stylishly chilled, with good coffee and food - a great way to spend a hot afternoon.

I also got a recommendation to check out Central Cafe - http://www.centralcafe.es/ - but didn't get a chance unfortunately.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Planning on going back to Barcelona next year with the missus. EasyJet are flying there from Southend now (I live in Southend) happy days


----------

